# Aire in jaca. Spain.



## pamjon (Sep 5, 2018)

Do any members know the coordinates for the aire in Jaca, Spain?
Thank you for any information. Pj.


----------



## iampatman (Sep 5, 2018)

Might that be N42.567490 W0.545320?

Pat


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 5, 2018)

That location seems correct.

If you search for Jaca using the online POI Map that will show you where it's located.


----------



## bilbao camper (Sep 5, 2018)

The coordinates are correct  get there early as its very busy with many Spanish staying more than the 48 hour limit if full you can stay at the indoor ski slope which is on the Pamplona road


----------



## carol (Sep 6, 2018)

Is it still free? They've had the barrier up when I was there a couple of years ago.


----------



## bilbao camper (Sep 6, 2018)

Yes barrier still there never been used also locked electric points that have never been used.While there visit Canfran 20km towards France free tours of the station which when built was the second bigest in Europe also ued during WW2 to pass messages to and from the french resistance


----------



## winks (Sep 6, 2018)

This is it.

Google Maps

Free water and tip off for loos and grey water. Make time for a tour of the citadel which was only about €10 for the two of us and very interesting.

Cheers

H


----------



## pamjon (Sep 6, 2018)

*Aires in Jaca*

Thank you all those who have replied to my post. Un fortunately we don't know how to use the POI,s, but as long as the cords work that is fine. Thank you all again. Pj


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 6, 2018)

Try using the online POI Map ...

There's a link at the top of the page.


----------



## QFour (Sep 7, 2018)

We have parked by the Mercadona Supermarket ..


----------

